# Dear Forum...



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

As my SO and I were snuggling in bed this morning at 5am, a brief topic of "posts you're likely to never see on TAM" came up.

What are examples of topics you're likely to never see on TAM?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

"Dear Forum...

Whenever I have flatulence, my husband gets a hard-on.

Does this mean he wants anal?

Please advise."


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Dear Forum: If an Alpha Male likes pornography, is he better or worse than a beta man who likes to spank me?


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Dear Forum: 

Do men dislike condoms? (feel free to answer)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Dear Forum: Where do I have to go in order to have my hair styled just like Donald Trump?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear Forum,

When my SO wakes me up for sex in one of his "dream states"... Is he thinking of ME?? (Or a hot chick from his dream????)

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear Forum,

The other night, while I was giving my SO a BJ, he asked if I would start making buzzing sounds like a drone.

What does this mean? I think he's been reading one too many of Methuselah's polls....


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *Dear Forum: Where do I have to go in order to have my hair styled just like Donald Trump?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 @arbitrator... You mean like THIS???

:rofl:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Satya said:


> he asked if I would start making buzzing sounds like a drone.


Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

:rofl:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> @arbitrator... You mean like THIS???
> 
> :rofl:


*That's just nasty!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Arbitrator... I think you have a new avatar.... :rofl:


----------

